# FC Sunday/Mon.



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Made the ride hoping for a late one. Not to be.
1/2 dozen specks, one keeper, half a dozen c-mullet, all about a lb, small black drum, about 13-14", and many blues most around 2lb and one, count it one drum right at 28.5, which was good cause that would have been a heavy carry back. All fish caught on tiny bits of cut mullet. Big rods with heads did a big fat zero, not even a run. Three heavers out at all times. 
Saw steady small pods of mullet headed south and a huge school of bunker, Omega not to far off in the distance. I don't think my buddy Rick believed me about the spotter planes and such at fisrt...Millions of cormerants headed south as well. You don't think they know something we don't, do ya?
Word of advise-don't forget your sleeping bag, it's a might chilly down there at night even with a SW wind.
Good structure does not realy start until you hit the sign for FC, with a 'triffic amount of structure about 1/2 mile past Barbour Hill.
I guess it's striper and trout time and here puppy puppy

As an aside, as this spot is well and officially blown up(no regrets here), hows about we do it right next year and rent a couple of campsites at prime time, hire the terra gator and have a time? I can't see the problem letting us do a private hire as long as they make money....


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Great report DH. Gonna try one more time this weekend. Some days your the fly and some days your the windshield.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

haha AL I like that


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

what is FC?


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Whoops sorry, duh, false cape.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

kaizenakira said:


> what is FC?


was thinking the same thing but you answered your own and my question.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> As an aside, as this spot is well and officially blown up(no regrets here), hows about we do it right next year and rent a couple of campsites at prime time, hire the terra gator and have a time? I can't see the problem letting us do a private hire as long as they make money....


That sound like a good idea to me. Keep me in mined when/if you do this next year. How much is it to use the gator?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I thought they couldn't use spotters anymore?


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Good report, DHL. At least you were able to get one of the bigger pups. Did you catch it in close?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well Rattler, someone needs to tell them that. Or 'praps some planes were just circling to take pictures to get info to shut 'em down. Which one do you reckon?
The pups was caught well inside the bar:fishing:


----------



## ramp38 (Dec 16, 2002)

> hows about we do it right next year and rent a couple of campsites at prime time, hire the terra gator and have a time? I can't see the problem letting us do a private hire as long as they make money....


Im in.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

What/Who is Omega?


----------



## DuaneW (Jul 30, 2010)

*Omega*

Omega Protein is a commercial fishing group. They net Menhaden which they use for fertilizer and oils. I'm sure you have seen them out.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

OMEGA is the group responsible for demolishing the menhaden populaton inside of the chesapeake bay. Menhaden is the striped bass' primaryu food source all over the east coast. 

OMEGA first started in the maryland portion of the chessy. Once they overfished the menhaden there they got licensed to fish the va side of the bay. 

Menhaden is the striped bass' primary food source. All those bass and no food. It is believed that the stress on the striper population in the chesapeake bay caused from the lack of menhaden is the root cause of mycobacteriosis. This has not been proven, but fish are more susceptible to disease when there are envornmental stressors influencing the population. 

OMEGA nets the bunker all along the east coast!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

m30power said:


> OMEGA nets the bunker all along the east coast!


Not so sure of that statement. Last I read, Omega only has access to Va. waters for menhaden. I know NC doesn't allow them to fish their waters. If you see them from LIP in Sandbridge, they will work MAYBE a 1/2 mile south of the pier, then turn around. They won't stray into NC waters. I know they have access to Va. only because menhaden is the only fish not regulated by VMRC. The State legislature regulates menhaden because Omega dumps tons, and I mean tons of money into politicians pockets. And I'm sure we all know the elected officials of Va. know way more about menhaden and it's place in the food chain and its vitality to the striper population than the VMRC. Just plain wrong!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Why do you think the fishing for Rockfish and Chopper Blues from the beach is so much better up north ??

They banned the bunker boats years ago and the population of Menhaden has grown back to support the fishery again.

Could you imagine what it would be like here if the Reedville fleet wasn't waiting for every school that came by so they can scoop it up and make some high quailty Cat food  

Oh yeah congrats on all the catching, that's some toes-in-the-sand action right there !!!!!


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Are you sure about that rule? Omega had their full operation going from carova to kitty hawk just 2 weeks ago and I have seen them numerous times down south. They looked to be inside the 3 mile limit (state waters) when I saw them recently.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Correct savfish, the menhaden reduction fishery continues in state waters of VA and NC.

I think NJ was the most recent state to put the bunker boats past 3 miles, could be wrong though.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Made the ride hoping for a late one. Not to be.
> 1/2 dozen specks, one keeper, half a dozen c-mullet, all about a lb, small black drum, about 13-14", and many blues most around 2lb and one, count it one drum right at 28.5, which was good cause that would have been a heavy carry back. All fish caught on tiny bits of cut mullet. Big rods with heads did a big fat zero, not even a run. Three heavers out at all times.
> Saw steady small pods of mullet headed south and a huge school of bunker, Omega not to far off in the distance. I don't think my buddy Rick believed me about the spotter planes and such at fisrt...Millions of cormerants headed south as well. You don't think they know something we don't, do ya?
> Word of advise-don't forget your sleeping bag, it's a might chilly down there at night even with a SW wind.
> ...


 im in on the gator as long as im home, p/m me the details or post them when the time comes and if im home im definetly in on that...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

lil red jeep said:


> Not so sure of that statement. Last I read, Omega only has access to Va. waters for menhaden. I know NC doesn't allow them to fish their waters. If you see them from LIP in Sandbridge, they will work MAYBE a 1/2 mile south of the pier, then turn around. They won't stray into NC waters. I know they have access to Va. only because menhaden is the only fish not regulated by VMRC. The State legislature regulates menhaden because Omega dumps tons, and I mean tons of money into politicians pockets. And I'm sure we all know the elected officials of Va. know way more about menhaden and it's place in the food chain and its vitality to the striper population than the VMRC. Just plain wrong!


What they said.
I was at Barbour Hill which is a solid 3.5 miles from the pier and they went south of me. NC doesn't start until about 9 miles down.


----------



## LKSalty (Jun 19, 2007)

*False Cape Report + Omega*

Nice to hear a good report from FC and hope to make down on Thursday.

I wanted to comment on OMEGA and their impact on the fishery. 
Omega was thrown out of MD waters years ago after they cleaned up the upper bay of fish. No large scale manhaden fisher is now allowed in MD.

Unfortunately VMRC and VA politicians are " owned " by commercial fishery interests such as OMEGA and conveniently have OMEGA'S main east coast port is in REEDVILLE VA which is 3 miles south of the MD Line so they can be first in line for any fish that migrate south out of MD in the fall. 

I have seen them many times with their spotter plane and boats working just outside of Reedvillee. They are removing Millions of Manheaden along with a " BY CATCH " of millions of illegal Rockfish and Trout plus untold quantities of Croaker,Spot,Blues etc every year. They will not allow any monitoring of their bycatch by any real independent organization.


----------

